# Back to puppy food or no?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

When I got Gunner back from my ex he was 76.4lbs and 26 inches. My parents have said that he's "skinnier" now than when he came back. So, I measured him and he's 28 or 29 inches! Do you think this would explain why he's rather lanky/skinny looking? I run my hands down his sides and I can feel his ribs but nothing abnormal, still has tons of energy, and in no way seems sick. He'll be turning 10 months on the 6th. I also free feed as well so he's not starving at all. Here are over top pics as well as pictures from the back. I couldn't get free stacks since its raining and he's not liking it all that much so I'm including a picture to show how tall he is (I'm 4'11 and he's nearly just as tall).


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks fine to me.Athena is 11 months old and at this moment 60lbs.The vet said she looked fine and she looks skinnier than Gunner.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks perfectly fine to me. Jesse has been on adult food since 4 months.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're worried about his weight, you can add some canned food to his kibble, that put weight on my GSD Rocky.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

His weight looks good, I wouldn't worry about him.







Some people are just used to seeing overweight dogs.

Keep doing what you are doing. Gunner looks good.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think he looks just fine. Whatever he's eating seems to be agreeing with him.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I can barely even see that he has a defined waist in those top shots. Whoever told you he was skinny doesn't know squat. I would prefer to see more of a defined waist, so I wouldn't even CONSIDER trying to put weight on him.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

he looks great. definitely no need to add weight. i concur w/Bonnie . too many people are just used to seeing overweight dogs. a side pic would be most helpful to see if he has a nice tucked in belly. some dogs waist doesnt look as defined from the top because their rib cage isn't as wide.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It looks to me like it wouldn't hurt him to loose a lb or 2. He is DEFINATELY not too thin.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks good. Better to be "thin" than a rolly polly - especially at his age! No need to purposely add weight while his hips are still forming! I think most studies show that feeding 25% less than reccomended rates is sufficient for proper growth with less hip problems.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Rocky was a picky eater, I also free fed him and my lab, I think it was Iams, but you could see his ribs, just barely, but still...

When we moved from MI to OH the dogs stayed with my sister for a few weeks, she started putting a can of food in his kibble like she did with her dog and soon he was at a nice, healthy looking weight.

I may have been lucky, but have never had weight issues with any of my GSDs. But boy oh boy did I have problems with Dakota (lab mix), if wasn't moving he'd eat it.

When we were moving from NC to MI, things were a bit out of order. Came down one morning, there was Cotsie (or Heavy "D" as my neighbors called him LOL) with his head in a bag of dried chicken strip treats. Only a few were left, couldn't remember how many were there the night before. LOL

He didn't look too terribly guilty about it either.








He was a good boy, I miss him so much. He was my Michigan Animal Rescue League pup. Love at first sight


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is fine 
no to puppy food 
My brady has been on adult food since he was 5 months


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with MrLeadFoot and Tracy, he actually looks like you could take a little off. But he's looking good. Don't 

Is there a reason you free feed rather than having specific feeding times?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Agreed, I like to see a bit more of a "tuck" behind the ribs. He could stand to lose a couple pounds IMO.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

No "real" reason why I free feed.. It just works with me and my schedule..


----------

